# Kerstin Linnartz - div. Collagen "GIGA" & "Sonnenklar-TV" - 15 x



## amon amarth (29 Juni 2010)

THX to Gweni aka Gwenfan1 !!! :thumbup:​


----------



## Q (29 Juni 2010)

schöne Collagen, nett gebastelt! :thx: fürs Posten amon!


----------



## Ch_SAs (30 Juni 2010)

Guuter Mixx  

.


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2010)

:thx: dir amon für die feinen Collagen von Kerstin


----------



## Marty21 (7 Jan. 2014)

Hi! 
Vielen Dank für die Collagen!!! Hab ewig nach einem Video gesucht und hier das Bild gefunden: Das vierte Bild (schwarzes Top und Lederhose) hatte ich mal als Video aufgenommen. Später ist sie noch in einer Lederjacke und der Lederhose zu sehen... SUPER sag ich euch. Den Video dazu haste nicht zufällig, oder?

Grüße
Marty


----------

